

New Concept in Software Testing: Introducing the "Bug Video" - anthropocentric
http://blog.getbugcam.com

======
keane
While maybe not a completely new concept, this does have some thoughtful
features.

Like he says, a picture does say a thousand words. Sometimes there are
bugs/behavior that are either difficult to describe or simply much easier to
understand when presented with a video. I once recorded a short bug video for
Airbnb when I saw odd behavior on their homepage in one browser and not in
another, and I used Screenr to do this, which you can see here -
<http://www.screenr.com/IYq>

Using Screenr was simple but does have differences from what he seems to be
proposing, namely ease of use and secure sharing. Screenr was easy enough to
use but I did have to log-in. To have a typical user provide feedback and even
go to the trouble of recording a video, it would make sense to allow anonymous
uploads or simple one-step registration. And with Screenr there doesn't seem
to be a way to have private videos (like YouTube or Vimeo) so I had to publish
it to my profile (at least back in December).

By making it very simple and painless to record and submit a video, and by
making submitted videos private only to devs, a service that packages all of
this for either software development or consumer facing websites could be a
successful endeavor. Best of luck to them!

------
rawsyntax
The article goes on to say that it's not a new concept. What they're
suggesting is basically screencast.com linked in a bug report. Good idea, but
all the necessary parts are already built

